# 04 Maxima heated seats wiring diagram?



## ElleShooTiger (Nov 15, 2007)

Does somebody have access to the heated seats wiring diagram? I bought the heating elements, switches, and wiring from a badly, badly wrecked 2004 Maxima and want to hook them up but cant line up all the wire colors. 

I would have bought the seats and tried to fit them in the Impala (my side bolsters are on the small side) but the side airbags blew and ripped the seats, and they were also cream colored, so I gently removed the heaters with a knife and pliers.  as a car nut I wish I wouldnt have had to but the leathers were worthless anyway.

I know I'm a noob here, but I've been around car forums for a while, mostly at TTCCONA, ClubGP, helped start NAIOA, and others. I drive a 2002 Chevy Impala, lots of interior and suspension work but otherwise mostly stock. Last year I installed Buick Regal leather seats and well, cold leather sucks  so I've been looking for seat heaters for them and found these in nice condition and complete with switches and everything.


----------



## bharned3 (Dec 31, 2007)

Try this

Index of /ESM/Nissan/Maxima


----------

